# Interior light in LGB cars...



## gregg k (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi,
I wanted to put some light inside some LGB Passenger cars that have the slot and holes in the roofs. I have used the LGB light kits and the metal wheels with the pick-ups... There just so expensive I was wondering if you all know off any other manufacture that makes them and you recommend... I want good quality though! 

Thanks


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Massoth do a bolt in set, both incandecent and LED. 

http://www.massoth.de/en/produkte/8411102.en.php 

http://www.massoth.de/en/produkte/8120001.en.php 

http://www.massoth.de/en/produkte/8122001.en.php 

There is a guy that does LED lights and sells them on eBay also, know nothing about these tho. 

Any of these cheaper than LGB? No, but the quality is good....


----------



## Ted Nordin (Feb 27, 2008)

Gregg, I have one pkg (new unopened) LGB #3030. One bulb in yellow carrier with plugs going both directions. Sticker says $5.95 and I guess about a buck for mail. Yours if you want it.

Ted


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Greg better buy from Ted! Great deal!!!

Here is a link at the bottom to Ebay for what they are REALLY going for! 

ANY LGB or LED boards that you will find on Ebay are going to be very expensive, reasonable doesnt even come into the equasion!

You could also do the yellow based lights or sticky backed lights they sell at your local hobby store and use brushes, but that will add drag....but it is what you want cheap(er)....AND will not look as factory neat. 

BB wheel sets and the LGB boards, or the LED boards are the best way to go but are very expensive! Unfortunately if you want the best you will be paying for it!


Check out the link to see what to expect..then either start saving or go cheaper. LGB BB wheelsets will go for anywhere from $30 to $60 PER SET OF 2....if not more. You might find a cheaper price at auction..untill it gets close to the end of the auction then the sniping begins!

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw...r+lighting

Sorry for the facts but as I have found out and you will also this is NOT a cheap hobby, if you want the best!

Hope this helps

Bubba


----------

